# The Untold



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

http://www.defendamerica.mil/articles/a ... 06wm3.html

http://www.centcom.mil/sites/uscentcom1 ... px?ID=2957

http://www.centcom.mil/sites/uscentcom1 ... px?ID=2954

http://www.centcom.mil/sites/uscentcom1 ... px?ID=2968

http://www.mnf-iraq.com/Daily/Apr/060425.htm

Words of advice, don't ever buy an 80 year old house and remodel it, this sucker is going to kill me. Of course this would probably bring great pleasure to some on here, finishing up a few projects on it so my time on here has been limited, which has also probably brought great pleasure to some here.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

GREAT POST


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I would like to add that Iraq is actually considerably worse than the media portrays it to be by some accounts. If the media was trying to portray the war in a bad light they would show how in many areas supplies must be flown in because roadside bombs prohibit all vehicle traffic. They would say how wounded men are flown to other countries to die such that they are only counted as war casualties and do not add to the death count. One of these days you guys are going to have to accept that this war really has been bungled, and that mammoth mistakes have led to an unstable country and many civilian and militarty deaths. The media is an easy scapegoat, but unfortunately the situation in Iraq really is this bad.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

> I would like to add that Iraq is actually considerably worse than the media portrays


You would know cause you are over there huh....Or have been there huh...


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

hillbilly,
Why do you have such a woody for MT? *Just ignore him.*


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> They would say how wounded men are flown to other countries to die such that they are only counted as war casualties and do not add to the death count.


I'm not going to waste my time addressing the whole thing, but this quote looks like total horse pucky to me. Can you imagine in your wildest Bush hating dreams think we are going to spend money to fly wounded sure to die people to another country so they don't count towards the death count. I have heard some wild things, but this one is right up near the top. It belongs in one of those super market rags with headlines like my sister is married to a red headed Martian named Frank. What is the name of that supermarket rag again --- oh ya IBC. :rollin:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Can you imagine in your wildest Bush hating dreams think we are going to spend money to fly wounded sure to die people to another country so they don't count towards the death count.


It doesn't seem like a stretch, especially when it could have preserved American support for the war.

http://dir.salon.com/story/news/feature ... index.html

http://www.pbs.org/now/society/casualties.html

As far as IBC goes, according to the president their numbers are right on. You were quite wrong about their lack of credibility.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

We know how much the terrorist HATE people who support the war on terror! Their looking for people in this country to be their voice, to turn the mass against their demise. Some uninformed people are too willing to help. uke:


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Like MT


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

It is hilarious how it eats the left when some stories of good things happening to the Iraqi's and our troops are posted.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

racer66 said:


> It is hilarious how it eats the left when some stories of good things happening to the Iraqi's and our troops are posted.


I rather like hearing good news. Liberals are Americans too. We don't like hearing bad news about the war, but we do like to live in reality and keep the good and bad in proportion.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Liberals would rather the effort in Iraq fail, just so they can blame the republican government. That is all, they care nothing about anything but making Bush and other republican leaders look bad. When something bad happens ( Katrina ) Dems. blame everything on Bush...


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

> I rather like hearing good news. Liberals are Americans too. We don't like hearing bad news about the war, but we do like to live in reality and keep the good and bad in proportion.


And you being a realist have posted how many good news stories?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

http://www.defenselink.mil/news/Apr2006 ... _4935.html


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Liberals would rather the effort in Iraq fail, just so they can blame the republican government. That is all, they care nothing about anything but making Bush and other republican leaders look bad. When something bad happens ( Katrina ) Dems. blame everything on Bush...


That is completely untrue. This president has dug his own grave and that of his party. This war need not fail and I certainly hope that it does not. It may be different for you, but to me a war effort that could lead to yet more terrorist attacks on our country is more important than cheap partisan politics. I will not however sit quietly as the president continues to consistently fail our country in his leadership of the war.



> And you being a realist have posted how many good news stories?


One does not generally notice a budding flower as their house burns down.

As to your sites, try using something a little more impartial. The military has an obvious hand in this mission and wants to make it look as good as possible. I seem to recall the military putting out incorrect numbers at to the American casualties in Vietnam. This is no different.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> > Liberals would rather the effort in Iraq fail, just so they can blame the republican government. That is all, they care nothing about anything but making Bush and other republican leaders look bad. When something bad happens ( Katrina ) Dems. blame everything on Bush...
> 
> 
> That is completely untrue. This president has dug his own grave and that of his party. This war need not fail and I certainly hope that it does not. It may be different for you, but to me a war effort that could lead to yet more terrorist attacks on our country is more important than cheap partisan politics. I will not however sit quietly as the president continues to consistently fail our country in his leadership of the war.
> ...


And we know for sure the Democrats are a bunch of liers, it's very well documented, so were do you get your information that is so trustworthy?


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

Actually the lying is done by both side, and they both have been caught but it is all a matter of who agrees with or against. Well Clinton Lied incourt, but bush hasnt made it to court yet..So time will tell...


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

#2 said:


> Actually the lying is done by both side, and they both have been caught but it is all a matter of who agrees with or against. Well Clinton Lied incourt, but bush hasnt made it to court yet..So time will tell...


There's was proof Slick Willy lied, You have ZERO proof GWB lied.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

> As to your sites, try using something a little more impartial.


These sites also identify the casualties and the stories behind their deaths to.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> These sites also identify the casualties and the stories behind their deaths to.


That doesn't make them impartial.


----------



## kills 4 fun (Jan 29, 2006)

> There's was proof Slick Willy lied, You have ZERO proof GWB lied.


GWB wouldnt know the truth if it hit him in the a** with a bass fiddle. The truth is just not in him.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

kills 4 fun said:


> > There's was proof Slick Willy lied, You have ZERO proof GWB lied.
> 
> 
> GWB wouldnt know the truth if it hit him in the a** with a bass fiddle. The truth is just not in him.


NO PROOF! I'll wait while you try to find proof or a clue whichever you get first. :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 29&start=0

How long will you insist on keeping your head in the sand?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=24029&start=0
> 
> How long will you insist on keeping your head in the sand?


AS I recall you got spanked hard on that thread too! :beer:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

The liberals have all their political hopes pinned on us losing in Iraq, what a sad bunch.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

racer66 said:


> The liberals have all their political hopes pinned on us losing in Iraq, what a sad bunch.


They just want the American people to think it's bad so they get the votes.

Because could you even in your wildess dreams see how they would react losing all their CIVIAL LIBERTIES and living under and ISLAMIC CONTROLLED GOVERNMENT.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

racer66 said:


> The liberals have all their political hopes pinned on us losing in Iraq, what a sad bunch.


Must you really forge such lies to make up for the failure that is Iraq? Democrats are Americans. They don't want to see the war lost nor more troops dead. Even if you believed that they do, they certainly don't want to have to deal with an unstable Iraq when they win in 2008.



> They just want the American people to think it's bad so they get the votes.


The American people have seen this war, they have seen this president, and they have seen this Republican Congress. They are not pleased.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

> Democrats are Americans.


Since when?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

> The American people have seen this war, they have seen this president, and they have seen this Republican Congress. They are not pleased.


*Perception is everything*, and the liberals ,like yourself are working feverishly the lead people to false conclusions. LIKE Magic, don't show the crowd how you got the illusion to look real. So is it a TRICK or is it MAGIC?

The so called magic is really a trick, produced by perception.
So what has the American people herd or seen from people that don't know squat! a bunch of liberal Bush bashing lies.
Ask the people who been there, that's your best sorce of reliable information.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Perception is everything, and the liberals ,like yourself are working feverishly the lead people to false conclusions. LIKE Magic, don't show the crowd how you got the illusion to look real. So is it a TRICK or is it MAGIC?


Then they are doing a damn fine job, because 60% of the country has seen the light.



> So what has the American people herd or seen from people that don't know squat! a bunch of liberal Bush bashing lies.


You refuse to acknowledge Bush's mistakes. He is relying on ignorant people like yourself to keep his base (20% of the country) together.



> Ask the people who been there, that's your best sorce of reliable information.


I've been here the whole time, and I'll be the first to tell you that he is incompetent.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

You refuse to acknowledge Bush's mistakes. He is relying on *ignorant people like yourself *to keep his base (20% of the country) together.

Quote: 
Ask the people who been there, that's your best sorce of reliable information.

*I've been here the whole time, and I'll be the first to tell you that he is incompetent.*

I was in the war and yet I'm ignorant and you now much more about this subject than me because you "seen it on CNN", Your Ignorant! 
And oh let me guess you seen all these evil thing the Rep's do from your room on TV.
Your really very Ignorant and you need to leave your room and see whats really going on in the world.


> edited for content.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Here's one that will the lefties toe nails curl.

Iraq Making Progress on Political, Security Fronts
By Samantha L. Quigley
American Forces Press Service

WASHINGTON, April 27, 2006 - Iraq took another step toward forming a national unity government April 22, when it selected its top leaders, a Multinational Force Iraq spokesman said today. 
"We've got to applaud every day the courage and commitment of the Iraqi people," Army Maj. Gen. Rick Lynch told reporters in Baghdad. "They're doing what they're doing for ... Iraq at great risk and great personal sacrifice."

He said the country's political progress isn't good news for Jordanian terrorist Abu Musab al-Zarqawi and al Qaeda, who have the most to lose in the national unity government's formation.

*Nor is this good for the Dem's*

Selection of Iraq's president, two vice presidents, a speaker and his two deputies led to a surge of violence in Baghdad on April 24. In a six-hour time frame, four suicide and four conventional car bombs exploded in the city.

"(Zarqawi) still has the capability of conducting surge operations and he ... did that in an act of desperation because he sees this national unity government forming," Lynch said.

Attacks like these are being increasingly thwarted though, he said.

"Since mid-March when we started (Operation Scales of Justice) we, with the Iraqi security forces, have apprehended over 1,000 insurgents in Baghdad and have found over 100 weapons caches," Lynch said.

In the last 24 hours, 1,167 patrols were conducted in Baghdad as part of the operation, he said. Sixty percent of those patrols were Iraqi-led.

*"Violence in Baghdad continues to decrease," Lynch said. "This past week, the number of attacks ... were 10 percent less than the week before." *

He noted that 59 percent of the 29 improvised explosive devices emplaced in Baghdad in the past 24 hours have been cleared. Another 12 IEDs were found in the western part of the country, he said, adding that 50 percent of those had been cleared.

On average, the number of IEDs found and cleared has risen from 34 percent last October to over 46 percent today.

"So our increased training, our reliance on advanced technology and our ability to take the bomb-makers off the street have helped with our operations against IEDs," Lynch said.

*Despite the continued violence, there is no indication the country is headed toward civil war, the general said. "We see us moving away from it."*

Lynch said the coalition is paying attention to four violence indicators.

One shows some evidence of what he described as "ethno-sectarian mobilization," or sectarian militias. This is one area that critical for the national unity government to address immediately, he said.

Another points to a trend of government decisions being made on what's good for Iraq, not what's good for a religious sect. Nor is there sustained sectarian strife throughout the country, Lynch said, about another indicator.

The last factor, forced population movement, has been widely reported, Lynch said, though the coalition cannot confirm most reports.

"There is ... indication of displaced persons inside of Iraq," he said, adding that many who are moving are doing so for personal reasons. "But we're not seeing internally displaced persons at the rate which causes us alarm."

As Iraq works toward its desired end state of a representative government, peace with its neighbors, and becoming an ally in the war on terror, it also is making great strides in another critical area.

*The country's security force has climbed to 250,000 trained and equipped security personnel. That growth is apparent in Anbar province where today 19,000 Iraqi security personnel are in Anbar. Another 1,600 Anbar residents, 900 army and 700 police recruits, are in training, he said.

"They continue to enlist to be part of the solution here in Iraq, rather than part of the problem," Lynch said.*

Can't ya just see the Dem's in their smoke filled rooms saying Oh CRAP now what are we going to do.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Here's some more failures

Insurgents Routed After Attacks on Iraqi Security Forces
American Forces Press Service

TIKRIT, Iraq, April 27, 2006 - Iraqi security forces quickly responded to a series of attacks today in Baqubah in eastern Diyala province, leaving 21 enemy dead and capturing 43. 
The attacks began in southern Baqubah in the afternoon when the Buhriz police station and five police checkpoints were simultaneously attacked with mortar rounds, rocket-propelled grenades, and small-arms fire. Iraqi soldiers and police killed 17 and detained 28 responsible for the attacks.

One Iraqi soldier was killed and two were wounded. Four Iraqi police were wounded.

In Dali Abbas, more than 100 terrorists with mortar rounds, RPGs and small arms fire attacked the 3rd Brigade, 5th Iraqi Army headquarters,. The soldiers returned fire, killing four enemy and detaining 15. Six Iraqi soldiers died and eight were wounded.

Two civilians were also killed and four were wounded during the attack on the headquarters.

Diyala police forces and 5th Iraqi Army quickly reacted to these attacks and have secured the city of Baqubah and surrounding areas. The governor enacted a provincewide curfew.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I was in the war and yet I'm ignorant


I sort of suspected. Thanks for your service ABBK. The freedom we enjoy and the ability for us to sit here at our keyboards and discuss these things came at a price that men like you have paid.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Yea, I know I shouldn't have let him get to me, but he so condescending and ignorant, I couldn't help but set him straight.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> Yea, I know I shouldn't have let him get to me, but he so condescending and ignorant, I couldn't help but set him straight.


There is a cause and an effect.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/04/28/terror ... index.html

Unfortunately it appears that Iraq is becoming a haven for terrorists.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

> Unfortunately it appears that Iraq is becoming a haven for terrorists


Which is one of the reasons we went to war with them and continue to stay over there...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Which is one of the reasons we went to war with them and continue to stay over there...


Do you have any idea what you are talking about? You are rewriting history. There was little or no terrorist presence in Iraq before our invasion.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Thats BS, so they just had all these weapons and explosives sitting around for a great big celebration. Come on man, everybody knows Iraq was a link in supporting terrorist...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

hill billy said:


> Thats BS, so they just had all these weapons and explosives sitting around for a great big celebration. Come on man, everybody knows Iraq was a link in supporting terrorist...


No, they weren't. Your ignorance of this topic after so much information has come out showing the contrary scares me.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

April 10, 2006
Iraq's Economic Fall - and Rise
Ambassador Daniel Speckhard, U.S. Director of the Iraq Reconstruction Management Office, recently highlighted the tremendous economic progress in Iraq:

"Iraq's per capita income had fallen from around $4,200 per person in 1980, which at the time was higher than Spain, to $500 per person in March 2003, he said. Today it stands at $1,200 - 'a significant advancement in a very short time,' Speckhard said.

"Speckhard pointed out that Iraq now has a free press, more than 2,000 Internet cafes, and more than 5 million cell phone users - up from virtually zero in 2003. All of these things help connect Iraq to the outside world 'in ways that it never was before, providing freedom and opportunities for Iraqi citizens,' he said.

"In addition, more than 30,000 Iraqi businesses have been registered in the past year alone, he said.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

> No, they weren't. Your ignorance of this topic after so much information has come out showing the contrary scares me.


Shows how ignorant you are, you dont even deserve my time...


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> "Iraq's per capita income had fallen from around $4,200 per person in 1980, which at the time was higher than Spain, to $500 per person in March 2003, he said. Today it stands at $1,200 - 'a significant advancement in a very short time,' Speckhard said.


The good thing about this is the faster and higher that per capita figure goes up, the harder they will fight to keep this new freedom that has been given to them. One can only hope they never forget who helped them win it.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

racer66 said:


> April 10, 2006
> Iraq's Economic Fall - and Rise
> Ambassador Daniel Speckhard, U.S. Director of the Iraq Reconstruction Management Office, recently highlighted the tremendous economic progress in Iraq:
> 
> ...


Hey, thats good news, what has our per Capita income done! I also hear gasoline is around .77 cents a gallon. You know I think the Iraqies should re eleckt president Bush!!


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Gohon said:


> > The good thing about this is the faster and higher that per capita figure goes up, the harder they will fight to keep this new freedom that has been given to them.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a buddy who is currently a Major in the AF ... He actually was one of the first two planes to cross Pakistani Air Space initiating "Operation Enduring Freedom" in Afghanistan. He was an instructor at Weapons School here at Nellis AFB for the past three years. Currently works as a Weapons and Tactics advisor at Langley. He knows in intimate detail what the capabilities of our Military are.

Point is this guy has been around and seen a few things.

Gohon ... He believes EXACTLY THE SAME THING ...


----------

